# Cycle marks off painted walls



## Maherees (1 Mar 2021)

Hi all,
does anyone have any tried and trusted methods of removing the scruff marks from a cycle on a white internal wall? 
I was forced, because of theft and vandalism, to keep my bike indoors whilst in a flat.
many thanks


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2021)

Paint over them


----------



## Maherees (1 Mar 2021)

that was my first thought and probably what I might do but...I'm colour blind so getting the right shade might be difficult.
I'll have a big shed in my next place.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2021)

Maherees said:


> that was my first thought and probably what I might do but...I'm colour blind so getting the right shade might be difficult.
> I'll have a big shed in my next place.


The right shade of white? You may have to paint the lot (assuming it’s a rented place).
I have the same where the hoods lean against the wall when I come in. My own place though so I don’t give a monkeys really


----------



## newts (1 Mar 2021)

Magic sponge 
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/product-recommendation/w5-magic-eraser-sponge/p40018


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Mar 2021)

I was just going to say "magic eraser" but I'm beaten to it! They'll take pretty much any marks off anything.... Best used slightly wetted / dampened. 
I use the JML Doktor Power one from Wilko, they're huge so they last ages, just cut a suitable slice off the block as needed.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2021)

My son had the same problem kept his bike in the house.So on moving out we all chipped in and cleaned,I said leave the scuff marks caused by the bars,I thought a white wall might have needed to be painted,no a tester pot and he just kept flicking the lightest of touches with only the faintest drops of paint on the brush,when done I could not even see it,top marks to son,the inspection got top marks,we were even told it was unusual to be able to let same day ,the couple were waiting outside to have a visit.


----------

